
Engare: a video game about the mathematical beauty of Islamic art - kimburgess
https://killscreen.com/articles/engare-a-videogame-about-the-mathematical-beauty-of-islamic-art/
======
brudgers
The drawing tool is mentioned. Video at Brahami's site:
[http://www.engare.design/drawing-
tool/#contactPage](http://www.engare.design/drawing-tool/#contactPage)

------
pigpaws
wouldn't that be 'Persian' (culture) art as opposed to 'islamic' (religious)
art?

/splitting hairs

~~~
bobosha
It is indeed Persian art. The arabs didn't really have much in terms of art or
culture coming from a bedouin culture, they conquered the Persians, forcibly
converted them to Islam, and subsumed their art. Most of what we know as
"islamic" is actually Persian, spread by arab conquerors.

